# Help! My friend stuck in Bahrain



## northern26 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello,

My friend left the U.S couple of month ago to work in Bahrain. She has been there for couple of month working for her sponsored employer. She finished her contract and want to come back to the U.S but the employer want her to stay for another 3-4 month. She doesn't want to. 

Her Visa recently expired (few days ago). She has her passport now and her flight is scheduled to leave Bahrain in a few days. Someone there is telling her if she goes to the airport with an expired visa they will put her in jail.

What can we do in this situation?
She just want to leave the country.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Tell your friend to contact the US Embassy consular section thats what they are there for.
Depends on the type of visa she is on but i do not think they will arrest her, but again check with the embassy. The only people I heard about with problems leaving in the year I was there was people that owed money and were banned from leaving.


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

it does not make any sense to arrest somebody with an expired visa trying to leave any country as long as they are not wanted or owe anybody anything. they are usually fined and/or banned and that's about it.


----------

